# best clouser minnow colors for ohio?



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wondered whats the best colors to use for around here? I have white and chatruese bucktail and made a few of those. caught a creek chub but nothing was biting much that day so I don't know if they will work good or not?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> wondered whats the best colors to use for around here? I have white and chatruese bucktail and made a few of those. caught a creek chub but nothing was biting much that day so I don't know if they will work good or not?




Black over white #1

Olive over White #2

Yellow over white #3

Tye them sparse....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I see you add some red in um as gills also? is that worth it? yours look better than mine. heres some pix
I caught the good size chub at the end of a riffle. kinda fast moving water. i was using the one on the left. it has a lil black in it too. i am using size 8 streamer hooks and fishing the vermilion river


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just made this one really sparce and used red for the gills. i used the chartruese and white and a lil black that I could get off the bucktail.. not bad. i need to get some more colors.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I see you add some red in um as gills also? is that worth it? yours look better than mine. heres some pix
> I caught the good size chub at the end of a riffle. kinda fast moving water. i was using the one on the left. it has a lil black in it too. i am using size 8 streamer hooks and fishing the vermilion river



O yes its worth it, it looks like a bait fish under stress and fish will key on that! Bob Clouser would be very proud of those, and they look good I would use them!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

My favorite color for smallies is orange over brown. Seems to slay 'em in my neck of the woods, I think because it looks like a baby SMB and also imitates a crawdad.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys for all the thoughts and tips! will try to get more colors and make some more. seems like gander mountain is sometimes out of the best colors. maybe I will get some online at js stockard.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ever since I started fly fishing we never use my boat anymore. but I don't want it to go to waste. we used to always go walleye and perch fishing but noone wants to go really anymore just hit the river and fly fish.. guess what I am trying to say is there anyway I could incorporate fly fishing on the lake in a boat? even if you drifted or casted some clouser minnows. wouldn't you catch some white bass? maybe not on a real wavy day but maybe a decent day? what could you catch? do you need sinking line? to me it would be fun to even catch white bass all day on a fly rod! what a fight that would be! prolly catch a damn seagull or something I kno you can''t be casting away on a boat with alot of people. just me and one guy prolly. would it work?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> ever since I started fly fishing we never use my boat anymore. but I don't want it to go to waste. we used to always go walleye and perch fishing but noone wants to go really anymore just hit the river and fly fish.. guess what I am trying to say is there anyway I could incorporate fly fishing on the lake in a boat? even if you drifted or casted some clouser minnows. wouldn't you catch some white bass? maybe not on a real wavy day but maybe a decent day? what could you catch? do you need sinking line? to me it would be fun to even catch white bass all day on a fly rod! what a fight that would be! prolly catch a damn seagull or something I kno you can''t be casting away on a boat with alot of people. just me and one guy prolly. would it work?



What weight fly rod do you have? Is it fast action? Full siking lines and 3#-5smallies all day will wear your arm out! You can use your big boat!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a 8wt and a 6wt. don't know what actions they r tho. what flys can ya use for smallies? my boat ain't huge but it could work for 2 people flying it. I don't have a sinking line tho. just floating.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I've fished still waters for years with a floating line. Not really by choice, just a lack of funds to provide more options. But if you're casting a heavily weighted clouser (use the 8 wt) it'll take your floating line down, it just takes a little longer.

Some of my most productive stillwater methods are the simplest. Just get a good amount of line out, say 50-60 ft. or more and then (depending on the depth of the water and speed of the fly decent) count to 30 or 20 or however long you think it'll take to get the fly to the fish. When you get the fly where you want it, just use differing strip techniques til you find what works. 

ALWAYS count to see how long it takes to get your fly to sink down. Many times, with a clouser minnow you'll get a hit on the drop. When you do get into the fish (you can catch SMB, LMB, White B, BG, Crappie, Walleye, anything in the water from a boat if you have the right set up) then you'll know how deep the fish are and you can consistently fish in that area.

One other thing. Learn how to strip-set the hook. This is a hard thing for me to do because I'm so used to feeling the hit and lifting the tip. The problem is, if you lift the rod, you're pulling the fly out of the feeding column and if you miss the fish, you have to wait for the fly to get back down or re-cast it. 

Take the boat out, you'll usually catch bigger fish on stillwater than you do on the river.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks will have to try it out.


----------

